# ocean city



## c-villefisherr (Nov 23, 2009)

Fished the oceanic last nite and caught blues and shad. Tried a gotcha plug and hooked somethin huge. 20 min fite got it to the pier and it was a 40 plus pound 3 ft long thing that resembled a skate but didn't have wings. It wouldn't fit in the bridge net and popped loose wen I tried to pull it up. Any idea wut it is? It was all brown


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

c-villefisherr said:


> Fished the oceanic last nite and caught blues and shad. Tried a gotcha plug and hooked somethin huge. 20 min fite got it to the pier and it was a 40 plus pound 3 ft long thing that resembled a skate but didn't have wings. It wouldn't fit in the bridge net and popped loose wen I tried to pull it up. Any idea wut it is? It was all brown


Black drum? What was the size of the blues?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Cownose Ray


----------



## MdCrappie (Mar 26, 2010)

c-villefisherr said:


> it was a 40 plus pound 3 ft long thing that resembled a skate but didn't have wings. It wouldn't fit in the bridge net and popped loose wen I tried to pull it up. Any idea wut it is? It was all brown


C-ville - Almost sounds like you may have had a Cobia. 2 years ago I think a State Record Cobia was caught of that pier. I think it was almost 50lbs. If I remember correctly it was about this same time of year.


----------



## c-villefisherr (Nov 23, 2009)

but it didn't resemble a fish at all. It resembled a skate without wings. It was bout 3 ft long and spit like a skate wen he surfaced blues I caught were 15 inches or so didn't have a ruler juss a guess


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

did it look like this?










http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=shovle+nose+guitar+fish&go=&form=QBIR#


----------



## c-villefisherr (Nov 23, 2009)

Yep


----------



## c-villefisherr (Nov 23, 2009)

Shovel nose guitarfish he was hugeee


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

c-villefisherr said:


> Shovel nose guitarfish he was hugeee


wow - I've seen them out in cali but didn't know you could catch one in OC!!!


----------



## c-villefisherr (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah its my first one and have never seen one till last nite. Also hooked somethin on a sabiki that bent my 6 ft medium heavy st croix in half. It pulled a little then juss sat on the bottom. Couldn't get it off the bottom after 30 min of waiting. No idea wut it was


----------



## c-villefisherr (Nov 23, 2009)

And I went through 6 soft plastics cuz thas all the fish would hit for a while and the blues destroyed them. I can't find a good lure for em. Any suggestions?


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

C-Ville, 
How do you fish gotcha's off the pier? I have a couple that a guy @ Basspro talked me into buying for using from the surf but never used em...I was too afraid that they would just drag bottom and snag... Sorry for the thread hijack with the off topic discussion.

MYT


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

c-villefisherr said:


> And I went through 6 soft plastics cuz thas all the fish would hit for a while and the blues destroyed them. I can't find a good lure for em. Any suggestions?


some people use superglue to extend the life of softees


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

mytmouse said:


> C-Ville,
> How do you fish gotcha's off the pier? I have a couple that a guy @ Basspro talked me into buying for using from the surf but never used em...I was too afraid that they would just drag bottom and snag... Sorry for the thread hijack with the off topic discussion.
> 
> MYT


Cast out as far as possible and retreave medium fast while jigging it in... you want the lure to dart around to look like a panicing baitfish.


----------



## MdCrappie (Mar 26, 2010)

c-villefisherr said:


> And I went through 6 soft plastics cuz thas all the fish would hit for a while and the blues destroyed them. I can't find a good lure for em. Any suggestions?


STRIKE KING ZULU

Looks just like a Bass Assassin only made with what strike king calls - 3X plastic

Proper term is Cyber Flexxx

You can stretch a 5" bait to about 20" and it doesn't break. I was on the Rt 50 bridge last year and caught about 25 blues on 1 lure! When you stretch it out it has plenty of holes in it.....but not in regular shape.
Just crazy glue it to a shad head.


----------



## c-villefisherr (Nov 23, 2009)

Myt its cool I'm juss happy ppl r respondng cuz some posts ppl never respond. And I wish I knew bout that lure a few days ago lol. U can guarantee thas wut ill be throwin. Ill be back nex week. Watch out blues! Lol. Any idea wut that sea monster coulda been? Lol. And finally I work gotchas by castin it out and reelin medium speed


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks JZ and c-ville! I guess I will give my gotchas a go! LOL. I have no idea what you hooked into! I just wish you were able to pull it up!  I do know that a spoon works great on blues though... they can hit it all they want and it ain't costing you the money of chomped soft baits! I have that problem when I hit the Narrows fishing for Stripers... I hate when they get the tails off my storm shads...  They aren't worth poop when they get chomped! LOL.

MYT


----------



## dedicated fisher (Aug 25, 2009)

cotcha plugs the blues have a hard time chewing them


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

c-villefisherr said:


> Shovel nose guitarfish he was hugeee


Keep trying .. It definitely wasnt a Shovel Nose Garfish .


----------



## c-villefisherr (Nov 23, 2009)

Guitarfish I looked it up on google and thas exactly wut it looked like. Triangular head thick tail and everything else matches


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

I was there last night/this morning (12th) around 1-4am.. endless shad on green/white spec rig
Will be there tonight if anyone wants to join text me 4439076230


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Shovel nose guitarfish.... never heard of it but anything is possible. seems this year we have been seeing many more large smooth dogfish inside Indian River/Rehoboth Bay Than normal. They are always here but usually inside they are the smaller,,, 20-30 inch class. Lately we have been seeing alot that are 50+in. Even seen a Lobster come over the rail at masseys landing memorial day weekend. 
The flounder are getting larger too !!! a friend brought in one yesterday 27"
It had several small founder and crabs in its stomach !!


----------



## c-villefisherr (Nov 23, 2009)

Metallica u don't havee to stay that late to catch a lot. I get there at 630 7 o clock and fish till 11 12 at the latest. Sabiki rigs are workin well at the end and I put a twister tail and jig head and cast out so it runs rite nex to the pier and they can't resist. I juss pray its shad cuz blues will grab it alot


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

c-villefisherr said:


> And I went through 6 soft plastics cuz thas all the fish would hit for a while and the blues destroyed them. I can't find a good lure for em. Any suggestions?


2 1/2 Krocdyle silver spoon. Remove the treble and replace it with a large Siwash (salmon) single hook. Makes taking the the blues off easier...

Put some silver mylar tape on one side and you'll be set to go. This has been my " bluefish go-to" lure for years...

Sandcrab


----------



## c-villefisherr (Nov 23, 2009)

Nvr heard of it and like I said they were finniky they wouldn't hit specs gotchas or twisters but first cast on a bass assassin it got destroyed and I landed the fish. And I put a biggg storm lure on and hooked a nice rock but he got off. I think ima give the zulus a shot. Mite be headin back wednesday


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

I caught a shovelnose guitar fish many years ago off a pier in California. Had never heard of or seen one before that. What I remember about it was how bizarre it seemed at the time. Kind of reminded me of a combination of a skate and a shark. Had to google it & apparently there are varieties of guitarfish around the world, though not a very common catch.


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

Back in the 80's I caught a guitarfish off the beach in Miami, odd creature indeed.


----------



## c-villefisherr (Nov 23, 2009)

i kno rite thas my weirdest catch ever wut woulda been my biggest fish? Ever caught


----------



## Metallica20687 (Mar 16, 2007)

That is one of my favorite things about salt-water fishing...you NEVER know whats swimming around underneath you


----------



## c-villefisherr (Nov 23, 2009)

And its usually big in oc. I'm headin down today ill report Friday nite


----------



## c-villefisherr (Nov 23, 2009)

Didn't fish the pier but went on skips charter boat. Got one 20 inch flounder and a bluefish. Wish I woulda fished the pier


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes sounds like a Cow nose ray, they catch a ton of those at that pier


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

if the shad and blue are there, try a spec rig. They sell em at the pier. Go out on the pier and all they way to the left and cast the spec rig as far as you can a reel it or work it in.


----------



## c-villefisherr (Nov 23, 2009)

Didn't fish the pier but went on skips charter boat. Got one 20 inch flounder and a bluefish. Wish I woulda fished the pier


----------



## c-villefisherr (Nov 23, 2009)

Mdcrappie I went on a charter and they started breakin at the 50 bridge around 830 I threw those zulus which by the way are the coolest lures I've seen but I didn't get any bites.


----------

